# Most reliable 30-40HP outboard



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

It looks like I may finally be in the market for a boat next spring/summer. I know what I want as far as a hull, but I'm looking for advice on an outboard.

I'll be looking at 30-40HP, remote controls setups, less than 10 years old.

My only real criteria of concern is reliability.

Usage model - Boat will be used for a few hours on weekends for fishing. Boat will almost never be used during the week, and may go 2-3 weeks at a time between weekends of use.

I'm looking for the most reliable outboard possible - the one that I can use in this manner, and it just starts every time you turn the key with no special effort.

Thoughts?


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

It's personal preference, but I'll swear by my Yamaha and my neighbor's Honda.
I've watched so many failures at launches over the years, especially in the cold weather of October into November and then the early ice out. Killing batteries, stalling.
Warm weather is probably a toss up IMHO along the same line, they all work more or less OK.
In cold weather, harsh conditions I've observed a hierarchy that's pretty consistent with starting and running easily.
Yamaha
Honda
Nissan
Mercury
Johnson
All others


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

It's like a Chevy-Ford-import debate. Lots of preferences and horror stories to follow. lol

For what you want, I'd say go for any big name brand, but make sure to go EFI, no carb models. If it were me, I'd get a Mercury 40hp 4-stroke.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

My family had a 1986 Yamaha 40hp on pontoon that just ran. The only thing ever done to it was adding 2 cycle oil, yearly gear oil changes and 1 new impeller in 20 years. Never had an issue. I was a squarish style motor cover. We still talk about that boat motors reliability 10 years after we sold it. The replacement pontoon motor is a bigger carbbed 4 stroke and has been less than stellar


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I have a 3rd summer of usage 30 h.p. 4 stroke Merc, power trim/tilt, and make pretty long runs with it on the big N.W. Michigan lakes, so I have put some time on it pushing a 16 ft SmokerCraft. It's good for 28 mph with just myself trimmed up properly.

It's been just fine, no complaints except for that silly Merc twist handle for forward and reverse, you have to pay attention to motor sound more then feel to know when you have it in neutral or reverse.

If I had my druthers I should of got a 35 or 40, as I run this one wide open a lot of the time.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Agree with jimp's list. I would exchange the ranking of Honda and Yamaha, but that is only because I am a Honda guy. 

Go with a 4 stroke. There are some very seasoned guys on this site who have recently recommended against the most common outboard brands.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Your price range is going to have a lot to do with this decision. First off if you start looking at 5 or 6 year old boats. You should do yourself a favor and just buy a new. I am speaking in generalities but the price difference isn't that great and if you are financing you will get a better deal on new vs old, then you will not have to wonder about your new boat. and you will have warranty. Another thing is the horsepower range. 30 to 40. This will vary from one manufacturer to another but it applies to all. Try to look at the actual displacement or size of the motor if you will because outboards share platforms for a range of hp then suddenly jump in displacement for the next range of hp. For example using you 30 to 40 hp range and let's say 90's 2 stroke Johnsons.. the motor platform for a 25 to 35 hp motor is the same. Or in other words it is pretty much the same motor, displacement, you know you could pull a piston out of a 35 and put it in a 25 because they are really the same motor except for carberator,exhaust tuner etc... and you will find that a 35 really won't push any more boat than a 25. On the other hand if you move to the 40hp you move up to the next motor platform and it is a huge jump in power over a 35. So do your homework and look at the actual motor size not just the hp.. like if you look at honda 4 strokes you see the 25 hp will be 34 cubic inches then suddenly when you hit the 40hp displacement jumps to 50 cubic inches and is completely different animal. I am only telling you this because you might look at 2 different boats and see there is only a 5 hp difference between them but if you happen to jump to the next motor platform that 5 hp could be a huge difference.. in other words make sure you look at the actual motor size so you can compare apples to apples.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

TONGA said:


> Your price range is going to have a lot to do with this decision. First off if you start looking at 5 or 6 year old boats. You should do yourself a favor and just buy a new. I am speaking in generalities but the price difference isn't that great and if you are financing you will get a better deal on new vs old, then you will not have to wonder about your new boat. and you will have warranty.


I'll be looking at MOTORS less than 10 years old.

The boat itself? Hard to say. It may be almost any age.

I won't be buying new, I won't be financing, and chances are I won't be buying a boat/motor as a package.



As for new vs. used - I'd disagree that price difference isn't that great necessarily.

A new Mirrocraft Outfitter 1677 is about $15K with a 40HP Evinrude.

I saw a 2011 with a Honda BF-40 for sale at a dealership that looked almost brand new for $8K.




TONGA said:


> I am only telling you this because you might look at 2 different boats and see there is only a 5 hp difference between them but if you happen to jump to the next motor platform that 5 hp could be a huge difference.. in other words make sure you look at the actual motor size so you can compare apples to apples.


I'm really only tangentially interested in performance. If someone told me I could lose 20% performance for a 10% gain in reliability, I'd take it.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

jimp said:


> It's personal preference, but I'll swear by my Yamaha and my neighbor's Honda.





kroppe said:


> Agree with jimp's list. I would exchange the ranking of Honda and Yamaha, but that is only because I am a Honda guy.


I have to admit to being a bit of a Honda guy... and if I could get an outboard with the reliability of my other Honda products, they're definitely at the top of the list.

I have a 1996 Honda Accord. It just starts every time. It can sit for weeks, and immediately fires up as soon as you turn the key. Cold, hot, humid, dry... weather doesn't matter at all.

I have a 1998 Honda push lawn mower. It sits outside in the elements with no covering. It gets an oil change once every 3-4 years. It hasn't had an air cleaner in 10 years. It's never had a spark plug or fuel filter change. It gets used once a year for about 45 minutes. ...and it starts in 2-3 pulls every time.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

I bought a boat last Fall with a 2010 25HP yamaha 4 stroke on it, the motor/boat didnt have 50 hours on it. This Fall after 15 -20 hours of use while a mile + from shore in lake Michigan the motor stalled and wouldn't start, after cranking it the carb would leak gas. Got towed in after rowing 1/2 a mile. When I took it to the shop and explained what happened the guy said the the carb probably had dirt in it from the gas, said it was common on the smaller 4strokes, he said they all should have been injected, as everything is so small in the carb. Will be picking it up this weekend after he disassembled the carb and cleaned it.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

1994 Johnson 15 horse 2 stroke. 2500+ year round hours, breaking ice, fishing in the muck, duck hunting. Been in the shop twice in 22 years. Once as I hit a stump in the river and broke a casting holding the block to the lower unit and had to rope the motor to the transom to make it in, once as I packed it so full of silt it would not pump water so I rode the current and started it only as needed to steer around logs, then shut it back off. Got me home both times. Never had to cancel a trip due to it. Ever.

I've put an impeller in it, gear oil every fall, plugs when needed, worn 4-5 props off it and it needs a new one now. That's it. 

I would not think twice about getting an older, well maintained 2 stroke in the 30-40 Hp range. Just so much less hassle.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

My point on motor size was to make sure you were comparing apples to apples because you stated the range of 30 to 40 hp. Like the Honda example the 40 is much larger diffr ence over the 30 than the numbers on the side would indicate and there is usually a large price difference between motor platforms, both reliable . As for new vs used yes I was talking about was when financing, a 5year old vs new . You get much better interest on the new than the 5 year old and that makes the price difference much smaller. If you are paying cash as you stated than that will not be the case. As for reliability they all pretty good these days and everyone has there fave.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

pescadero I agree with the Honda comments. 

The late 90s Honda BF90 outboard was basically a marine version of the Accord engine. They are just about bullet proof. I bought my 1997 boat/motor (Honda BF90) used in 2003. I still have it and it runs great. Starts and idles easily with use of choke, which is to be expected with a carbureted engine. 

Also share your experience with Honda mowers. I had a Husqvarna mower with Honda engine. Everything related to the mower fell apart and the engine ran good as new. On my 2nd Honda powered mower now.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

I have Honda tatooted down the shaft of my manhood, because I love them so much for their reliability, operation, maintenance, gas consumption and overall performance. I never have a doubt. I personally will never buy another Mercury engine for the rest of my life. It will only be Honda.

Do yourself the favor and find a Honda BF40 4 stroke with remote controls. 1995-current model year.

Now all of my power equipment, mower, power washer and so on are all Honda for the same reasons mentioned above. There just isn't a comparison.


----------

